# Windows 9 Roadmap aufgetaucht



## Netboy (1. März 2013)

Laut Informationen auf deskmodder.de hat  Microsoft das Blue Window 9319 Build an Ihre wichtigsten Partner und Entwickler freigegeben.  Der vollständige Name der Installationsdatei lautet wie folgt: 
9319.0.x86fre.fbl_eeap.130208-1820_client_en-us_DV5.iso

Windows- 9- Roadmap:

Windows 9 Beta Januar 2014
Windows 9 Release Candidate Juli 2014
Windows 9 RTM Oktober 2014 (Wird wohl der Download-Termin sein)
Windows 9 Release November 2014 (Wohl der Termin, wann Win 9 in den Regalen steht.)

Die System Entwicklung ist derzeit im Gange. Wir  werden nun wohl auch häufiger Screenshots aus Windows Blue 9 sehen.



Deskmodder.de

Megjelent a Windows Blue build 9319 a Partnerek számára | BetaTeam – Több szem, többet lát
¶íÍø: Windows Blue build 9319 ÒÑ·¢·Å¸ø OEM (ÁíÓÐ windows 9 RoadMap)<¸üÐÂ>-Ô¶¾°-Windows7,Windows8,Æì½¢°æ,ÏµÍ³ÏÂÔØ,Ö÷Ìâ


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2013)

Herrje, was soll das denn werden? 
Dieses Jahr Blue und nächstes Jahr wieder W9, was in Anbetracht der Zeit auch nur ein aufgeblähtes Service-Pack sein kann. 
Soll mir aber auch Recht sein, solange das Konzept jährlich immer verbessert wird, ist alles in Ordnung.
3 Jahre mit dem Schrott von W8 hätte ich nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## FooBar (1. März 2013)

.


----------



## Sebl84 (1. März 2013)

wenn man die Geschichte von Windows betrachtet, waren gerade Versionen immer sch**... zählt einfach mal alle durch  Deshalb hoffe ich, dass Win9 wieder gut wird, so wie Win7, XP, 2k, 98se und nicht wie WinME, Win8, Vista..


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2013)

Schon bekannt.
Windows Blue: Kostenlos für Win-8-Nutzer? Weitere Gerüchte in der Übersicht

MfG


----------



## admes (1. März 2013)

Jedes Jahr ein neues Windows, heißt auch jedes Jahr dafür zahlen wenn man auf neusten Stand sein möchte.


----------



## twentythree (1. März 2013)

admes schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr ein neues Windows, heißt auch jedes Jahr dafür zahlen wenn man auf neusten Stand sein möchte.


 
Erstens hat ja noch keiner behauptet, dass man dafür zahlen muss - obwohl man davon ausgehen kann.
Zweitens musst du ja nicht dafür zahlen. Und wer bei OS immer auf den neuesten Stand bleiben will, musste bis jetzt immer zahlen - außer du holst dir ne gratis Linux Dist.


----------



## admes (1. März 2013)

War eigentlich nur eine Feststellung. Ich selber bin eigentlich mit Win 8 zufrieden. Apps sind aber überflussig. Hier müsste man nachbessern.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. März 2013)

hmm vielleicht gibts dann ein x360 emu für das Windows Blue oder doch erst bei Win9?


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> hmm vielleicht gibts dann ein x360 emu für das Windows Blue oder doch erst bei Win9?


 Vergiss das einfach.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. März 2013)

Windows9 kann ja nicht schnell genug kommen, das sieht MS zum Glück genau so, das Trauerspiel Win8 muss auf jedenfall schnell überwunden werden.
Denn wie wir alle wissen wird Win9 wieder Kundenfreundlich und gut bedienbar, wie es Sebl84 beschrieben hat.
Ich sehe Win8 nur als Beta an, die als Vorbereitung für Win9 dient.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5042490 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wie wir alle wissen wird Win9 wieder Kundenfreundlich und gut bedienbar, wie es Sebl84 beschrieben hat.


 Ach ja. Wie toll doch das Langzeitgedächtnis funktioniert.


> wenn man die Geschichte von Windows betrachtet, waren gerade Versionen immer sch**... zählt einfach mal alle durch. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass Win9 wieder gut wird, so wie Win7, XP, 2k, 98se und nicht wie WinME, Win8, Vista.


* Windows 98SE ist eine stark korrigierte Version von Windows 98. Somit war Windows 98 erst mit dem zweiten Anlauf benutzbar.
* Windows XP war eine einzige Katastrophe. Erst mit dem ersten Service Pack war es halb benutzbar. SP 2 machte es dann benutzbar und zu dem was wir heute als das "beste Windows" macht was wir kennen.
* Windows 7 ist nichts anderes als Vista mit Servicepack
* Windows Vista mit SP läuft klasse und macht keine Probleme im Grunde ist es das gleiche wie damals mit XP.


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. März 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach ja. Wie toll doch das Langzeitgedächtnis funktioniert.
> * Windows 98SE ist eine stark korrigierte Version von Windows 98. Somit war Windows 98 erst mit dem zweiten Anlauf benutzbar.
> * Windows XP war eine einzige Katastrophe. Erst mit dem ersten Service Pack war es halb benutzbar. SP 2 machte es dann benutzbar und zu dem was wir heute als das "beste Windows" macht was wir kennen.
> * Windows 7 ist nichts anderes als Vista mit Servicepack
> * Windows Vista mit SP läuft klasse und macht keine Probleme im Grunde ist es das gleiche wie damals mit XP.


 

sehe ich genau so mit vista+SP


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. März 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach ja. Wie toll doch das Langzeitgedächtnis funktioniert.
> * Windows 98SE ist eine stark korrigierte Version von Windows 98. Somit war Windows 98 erst mit dem zweiten Anlauf benutzbar.
> * Windows XP war eine einzige Katastrophe. Erst mit dem ersten Service Pack war es halb benutzbar. SP 2 machte es dann benutzbar und zu dem was wir heute als das "beste Windows" macht was wir kennen.
> * Windows 7 ist nichts anderes als Vista mit Servicepack
> * Windows Vista mit SP läuft klasse und macht keine Probleme im Grunde ist es das gleiche wie damals mit XP.


 
Stimmt.
NUR wieviel SP gab es für Windows NT? Windows2K, Windows XP, Windows Vista und 7?
Wenn man böse (realistisch?) ist könnte man sagen das anstelle eines SP eine neue Windows Version auf dem Markt kommt.

Ausserdem kann es sein das man mit Windows 9 das BS nicht mehr "kaufen" kann sondern nur noch mieten.


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5042490 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wie wir alle wissen wird Win9 wieder Kundenfreundlich und gut bedienbar, wie es Sebl84 beschrieben hat.


 War 7 auch nicht und Vista nur teilweise.
Seid XP ging die Startmneüentwicklung nur rückwärts und jetzt macht sie einen Sprung und MS wird an dem Konzept festhalten.


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. März 2013)

Ah, das nächste gute Windows kommt! Bei Windoof darf man ja bekanntlich nur jedes zweite OS kaufen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> War 7 auch nicht und Vista nur teilweise.
> Seid XP ging die Startmneüentwicklung nur rückwärts und jetzt macht sie einen Sprung und MS wird an dem Konzept festhalten.


 Und Win8 soll es sein  Lacher des Tages, darum verkauft es sich auch so gut 
Die Startmenüentwicklung rückwärts  noch nie sowas gehört, musst dir wohl gerade ausgedacht haben, oder du hast vor XP kein BS benutzt, denn anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, oder hast du konkrete Beispiele die die These untermauert, ich glaube eher nicht.


Freakless08 schrieb:


> * Windows 7 ist nichts anderes als Vista mit Servicepack


 Dann ist Win8 höchstens eine Startmenü-Design Änderung für Win7 
Denn  der Rest, außer dem Metro zeugs (oder wie ihr den Kitsch auch nennen  wollt), sind doch nur wenige Kinkerlitzchen die nicht mal das Wort ServicePack verdienen.

Ein Hoch auf Windows 9, denn da wird mit Sicherheit wieder auf den Kunden eingegangen, weil noch so einen Flop kann sich selbst MS nicht leisten.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5047864 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Win8 soll es sein  Lacher des Tages, darum verkauft es sich auch so gut


Völlig richtig. Windows 8 verkauft sich genau so gut wie damals Windows 7.



> Ein Hoch auf Windows 9, denn da wird mit Sicherheit wieder auf den Kunden eingegangen, weil noch so einen Flop kann sich selbst MS nicht leisten.


 Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass Microsoft von seinem neuen Bedienungskonzept abrückt und wieder einen Schritt zurückgeht. Eher  werden sie das weiter ausbauen und noch ein paar Konzeptionsunlogiken ausmerzen.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5047864 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Win8 soll es sein  Lacher des Tages, darum verkauft es sich auch so gut
> Die Startmenüentwicklung rückwärts  noch nie sowas gehört, musst dir wohl gerade ausgedacht haben, oder du hast vor XP kein BS benutzt, denn anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, oder hast du konkrete Beispiele die die These untermauert, ich glaube eher nicht.
> .



XP:   Ein Menü das bei der entsprechenden Programm Menge ein Startmenü hat das den ganzen Screen einnimmt
7: Ein Mini Scroll Menü mit lahmer Sucher, das einem den letzten nervt raubt und ein deutlicher Rückschritt ist


----------



## Memphys (3. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Windows 8 verkauft sich genau so gut wie damals Windows 7.



Wenn man bedenkt das das Ding wesentlich weniger kostet und dabei NOCH im Angebot war irgendwie traurig.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2013)

Es kostet bei einem Update sogar mehr.
Vista auf 7 0 € und von 7 auf 8 15€.


----------



## darthnerd (3. März 2013)

Naja von OSX gibt es ja auch jedes JAhr eine neue Version aber kostet die nicht nur so um die 25€ wenn man aufrüstet? Das geht dann schon.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das das Ding wesentlich weniger kostet und dabei NOCH im Angebot war irgendwie traurig.


 
Genau so wie zu seiner Zeit Win7 auch. 

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau so wie zu seiner Zeit Win7 auch.
> 
> MfG


 Unsinn, MS hat diesen massiven Preisnachlass nur bei Win8 gemacht.
Oder hast du etwa wirklich einen Beweis das ein Win7 Professional für Monate für knapp 30€ zu haben war, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. März 2013)

Wenn nur so ziemlich alle Spiele auch mit Linux laufen würden...


----------



## BikeRider (3. März 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wenn nur so ziemlich alle Spiele auch mit Linux laufen würden...


 Ich denke genau so


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (3. März 2013)

Ja, dann währe ich auch bei Linux 

Mir gefällt Win7 immernoch sehr gut, werde es solange benutzen wie es Supported wird.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5050444 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsinn, MS hat diesen massiven Preisnachlass nur bei Win8 gemacht.
> Oder hast du etwa wirklich einen Beweis das ein Win7 Professional für Monate für knapp 30€ zu haben war, ich glaube nicht.


Microsoft OS-Offensive: Windows-7-Rabatt soll XP und Vista verdrängen - computerwoche.de
Damals waren es so viel wie ich weiß 50€ bei eigentlichen 120€ retail Kosten(Windows 7 pricing announced: cheaper than Vista (Updated) | Ars Technica). Das ging dann auch über einen, siehe Link, ähnlichen Zeitraum und sollte dazu dienen die Nutzer von XP wegzubekommen.

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Microsoft OS-Offensive: Windows-7-Rabatt soll XP und Vista verdrängen - computerwoche.de
> Damals waren es so viel wie ich weiß 50€ bei eigentlichen 120€ retail Kosten(Windows 7 pricing announced: cheaper than Vista (Updated) | Ars Technica). Das ging dann auch über einen, siehe Link, ähnlichen Zeitraum und sollte dazu dienen die Nutzer von XP wegzubekommen.
> 
> MfG


 Haben wir doch alles schon x mal gesagt, ΔΣΛ wird nächste Woche wieder Beweise fordern und uns selbige schuldig bleiben.

Don't feed the troll ;D


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

Hast ja Recht, ich wollte es nur mal darklar stellen, damit solche Fehlbehauptungen nicht einfach stehen bleiben um dann wieder von anderen verbreitet zu werden. 

MfG


----------



## Ahab (4. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Windows 8 verkauft sich genau so gut wie damals Windows 7.
> 
> 
> Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass Microsoft von seinem neuen Bedienungskonzept abrückt und wieder einen Schritt zurückgeht. Eher  werden sie das weiter ausbauen und noch ein paar Konzeptionsunlogiken ausmerzen.
> ...


 
Davon bin ich absolut und fest überzeugt. Jeder der glaubt, mit Windows 9 wird Metro über den Haufen geworfen, ist naiv.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

Intel hat ja bereits geschrieben das sie dieses Jahr einen höheren Absatz an Notebooks und Ultrabooks erwarten, weil viele Nutzer ihre im Schnitt 3-4 Jahre alten Gräte austauschen werden. Somit steigt dann auch die Verbreitung von Windows 8, die Nutzer werden immer mehr daran gewöhnt und in der neuen Version ist eher ein Ausbau des Bedienkonzeptes zu erwarten. 

MfG


----------



## skenter (4. März 2013)

wollte gerade das gleiche schreiben


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Damals waren es so viel wie ich weiß 50€ bei eigentlichen 120€ retail Kosten


 Das war die HomePremium Variante.
Ja klar gab es Verbilligungen (gab und wird es immer geben), aber auf das will ich doch gar nicht hinaus und ist nicht der Punkt, ich glaube das hast du auch verstanden, aber unverständlicherweise dennoch ignoriert.
Es geht um die größere Preisdivergenz, um Preisspanne was MS bereit ist, wie viel billiger sie es also anbieten wollen.
Win8 Pro für 30€, nach dem ablaufen der Rabatte für 280€ ! (zur info, das sind die offiziellen Preise (bei MS))
Man darf bei der Diskussion nicht vergessen, das Win7 Ultimate (StartPreis 300€) und Win7 Professional jetzt in Win8 Pro vereint sind.
MS hat bei Win8 (Pro) die Preise daher deutlich gesenkt.

@FrozenLiar
Wenn man nichts nützliches beitragen kann, sollte man vorsichtig sein und kein Spam dahin kritzeln.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2013)

Entschuldige bitte aber schaue doch nochmal nach "was genau" du behauptet/ unterstellt hast. Das habe ich widerlegt und jetzt bist du mal dran, deine These zu untermauern, dass nur jetzt Microsoft satte Rabatte anbietet und das das damals bei Win7 nicht so wahr. Die Links die ich vergleichend gepostet habe zeigen jedenfalls etwas anderes auf.^^


p.s.:
Im Übrigen ist die Preisdifferenz die gleiche wie damals:

Windows 7 prof. 300€ - "50 € Aktion" = 250€ Differenz
Windows 8 prof. 279€ - "30 € Aktion" = 249€ Differenz

Von daher stimmt deine Aussage nicht. 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5051547 schrieb:
			
		

> @FrozenLiar
> Wenn man nichts nützliches beitragen kann, sollte man vorsichtig sein und kein Spam dahin kritzeln.



 Nützlicher als deine Sticheleien ("Nur Kiddies tun sich Win8 an"), 
Beweisforderungen nach bereits ewig abgegessenen und tausend mal wiederholten Themen ("Aber damals gab es keine Rabattaktionen, Win7 war schon immer gleich teuer") 
und Copy/Paste-Beiträge ("Wie wir ja alle wissen, wird Win9 wieder benutzerfreundlich weil Win8 ist das ja nicht!!1") allemal. Wissen wir das alle oder scherst du einfach mal so sämtliche Benutzer über einen Kamm?

Ich habe mich bisher dezent zurückgehalten, aber Leute wie du wissen scheinbar nicht, wann Schluss ist. 
Glaub' ruhig weiter dran, dass MS Metro begräbt und Win9 wieder eine Win7-Kopie inkl. Aero und ohne Tiles wird. 

"Wie wir ja alle wissen" werde ich der Erste sein, der dich auslacht, wenn dich auch in Win9 ein (höchstens in der Darstellung leicht angepasstes, mit mehr Funktionen ausgestattetes) Metro anlächelt.

Übrigens: Den Namen von Diskutanten zu verändern, um sie auf persönlicher Ebene bzw. deren Meinung oder Argumentation anzugreifen, zeigt, wer hier in Wirklichkeit das Kiddie ist.


----------



## GrannyStylez (4. März 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Herrje, was soll das denn werden?
> Dieses Jahr Blue und nächstes Jahr wieder W9, was in Anbetracht der Zeit auch nur ein aufgeblähtes Service-Pack sein kann.
> Soll mir aber auch Recht sein, solange das Konzept jährlich immer verbessert wird, ist alles in Ordnung.
> 3 Jahre mit dem Schrott von W8 hätte ich nicht ausgehalten.


 
*3 Jahre mit dem Schrott von W8 hätte ich nicht ausgehalten*

Drei Jahre länger mit Windows 7 halte ich aus


----------



## kühlprofi (5. März 2013)

GrannyStylez schrieb:


> *3 Jahre mit dem Schrott von W8 hätte ich nicht ausgehalten*
> 
> Drei Jahre länger mit Windows 7 halte ich aus



Wäre schön wenn in sämtlichen Windows-Threads mal das Flamen aufhören würde, peinlich für dieses Forum.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2013)

Windows wird bestimmt wieder zu einem windows 7 konzept zurückehren aber mit aktieverbarer Modern UI  denn  für Großkunden (Firmen) ist Modern UI ineffektiv


----------



## kühlprofi (5. März 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Windows wird bestimmt wieder zu einem windows 7 konzept zurückehren aber mit aktieverbarer Modern UI denn für Großkunden (Firmen) ist Modern UI ineffektiv



Wieso soll Modern UI für Firmen uneffektiver sein als das klassische Startmenu?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2013)

Wurde oft genug von Firmen gesagt und Windows 8 ist zu bunt für Firmen ist das klassiche "listenartige" Starmenü besser


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wurde oft genug von Firmen gesagt und Windows 8 ist zu bunt für Firmen ist das klassiche "listenartige" Starmenü besser



Wirklich? Welche Firmen waren das? 

MfG


----------



## brazzjazz (5. März 2013)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> wenn man die Geschichte von Windows betrachtet, waren gerade Versionen immer sch**... zählt einfach mal alle durch  Deshalb hoffe ich, dass Win9 wieder gut wird, so wie Win7, XP, 2k, 98se und nicht wie WinME, Win8, Vista..


 Ha, das ist ja wie bei Beethovens Symphonien, die Klassiker sind die ungeraden, wie mein Musiklehrer damals sagte. Zufall?


----------



## Erok (6. März 2013)

Da mein Windows 8 problemlos läuft (bis auf 1 Spiel - bei Windows 7 liefen mehrere damals nicht mehr) hoffe ich mal, daß Win 9 entsprechend neue Innovationen mit sich bringt, damit sich nächstes Jahr ein weiterer Umstieg dann auch lohnen würde


----------



## steveO (7. März 2013)

hm und mit ihm wie gewohnt ein neues DX ? =O


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wurde oft genug von Firmen gesagt und Windows 8 ist zu bunt für Firmen ist das klassiche "listenartige" Starmenü besser


 
Windows 8 ist zu bunt, also diese Aussage einer Firma hätte ich auch gerne bestätigt ^^. War das ein Bestattungsunternehmen? Eine Malerei wars wohl nicht , die mögens ja bunt..
In etlichen Firmen wir immer mehr über BYOD (Bring your own device: Tablets etc.) gesprochen und da ist gerade mit Windows 8 PC's / Tablets schon der eine oder andere Vorteil da. 

Eine sinnvolle erklärung weshalb viele Firman nicht auf Win 8 umsteigen ist wohl, dass die meisten gerade daran sind von XP auf Win 7 zu migrieren oder die Migration gerade erst hinter sich haben. Der Aufwand ist riesig und die Kosten sind auch nicht zu vernachlässigen (nebst Volumenlizenzen etc.)


----------



## marquee1 (7. März 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Eine sinnvolle erklärung weshalb viele Firman nicht auf Win 8 umsteigen ist wohl, dass die meisten gerade daran sind von XP auf Win 7 zu migrieren oder die Migration gerade erst hinter sich haben. Der Aufwand ist riesig und die Kosten sind auch nicht zu vernachlässigen (nebst Volumenlizenzen etc.)


Wahrscheinlich gibt es viele sinnvolle Erkärungen, die dann insgesamt zu einer Kaufzurückhaltung führen, die größer ist als Microsoft es angenommen hatte:
- Viele User hassen die Kacheln. Genauso wie ich auf einem Iphones die Icons nicht mag, wollen diese unter keinen Umständen diese Kacheln. Das kann man nicht rational wegdiskutieren und ist eine Frage der Vorlieben wie die Lieblingsfarbe.
- Mit Windows 8 (und davor Windows Phone 8) bricht Microsoft brachial mit Vorangegangenen. Das macht Firmen natürlich skeptisch denn wenn sie heute investieren in neue Lizenzen und in die Schulungen von Personal und mit Windows 9 wird alles wieder zurück gedreht, dann war der Aufwand umsonst, bzw. doppelt wenn die Nutzer dann wieder zurück geschult werden müssen.
- Es gibt keine großen Vorteile eines Umstiegs. Vielleicht lässt sich Windows 8 mit Touchmonitor oder Touchpad gaaaaaaaaanz toll bedienen. Aber wenn man nur Software migrieren will und am Ende dann auch noch neue (teurere) Zusatzhardware benötigt, damit die Mitarbeiter damit arbeiten können, dann wartet man wahrscheinlich erst einmal ab.
- BYOD ist auch ein gutes Stickwort. Die meisten BYOD-Devices dürften Apples und Androids sein und eben nicht Windows 8. Firmen dürften sich mit den Geräten beschäftigen, die die Mitarbeiter tatsächlich mitbringen und nicht diejenigen, die in der Werbung wie Sauerbier angeboten werden. Was nützt es wenn der Admin ganz begeistert von den Möglichkeiten mit Windows 8 ist, wenn der Mitarbeiter weiterhin sein Ipad mitbringt. Es heißt schließlich "Bring your OWN device".
Das alles führt wohl dazu, dass man dem Kachelgeschubse insgesamt abwartend gegenüber steht was genau das Gegenteil von dem ist was Microsoft eigentlich erreichen wollte. Von den ganzen Fehlern, die Microsoft selbst gemacht hat einmal abgesehen.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2013)

marquee1 schrieb:


> - Mit Windows 8 (und davor Windows Phone 8) bricht Microsoft brachial mit Vorangegangenen. Das macht Firmen natürlich skeptisch denn wenn sie heute investieren in neue Lizenzen und in die Schulungen von Personal und mit Windows 9 wird alles wieder zurück gedreht, dann war der Aufwand umsonst, bzw. doppelt wenn die Nutzer dann wieder zurück geschult werden müssen.


 Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen. Hier wurde behauptet das viele Firmen das zu bunt finden und das klassische Startmenü mit seiner Listenansicht besser ist. Welche Firmen sind das denn nun, sollte doch kein Problem darstellen diese aufzuzeigen, wenn es doch so viele sind??!!??
Davon mal ab, kann ich feststellen das unser Admin(mittelständiges Unternehmen), Windows 8 gut findet, von den kleinen Bedienunlogiken mal abgesehen und er sagt auch ganz klar, dass der Trend in diese Richtung gehen wird. Ein System für unterschiedlichste Medien. Eine Nutzererfahrung, keine Oberflächen und Bedienfragmentierungen mehr. Das ist eher ein ganz klarer Vorteil der für Windows 8 spricht. Der einzige Grund warum wir nicht umsteigen ist, dass erst vor 1 1/2 Jahren auf Windows 7 gewechselt wurde.


> - Es gibt keine großen Vorteile eines Umstiegs. Vielleicht lässt sich Windows 8 mit Touchmonitor oder Touchpad gaaaaaaaaanz toll bedienen. Aber wenn man nur Software migrieren will und am Ende dann auch noch neue (teurere) Zusatzhardware benötigt, damit die Mitarbeiter damit arbeiten können, dann wartet man wahrscheinlich erst einmal ab.


Wozu, man braucht die Zusatzhardware nicht, von daher gäbe es da kein Grund diesbezüglich abzuwarten


> - BYOD ist auch ein gutes Stickwort. Die meisten BYOD-Devices dürften Apples und Androids sein und eben nicht Windows 8. Firmen dürften sich mit den Geräten beschäftigen, die die Mitarbeiter tatsächlich mitbringen und nicht diejenigen, die in der Werbung wie Sauerbier angeboten werden. Was nützt es wenn der Admin ganz begeistert von den Möglichkeiten mit Windows 8 ist, wenn der Mitarbeiter weiterhin sein Ipad mitbringt. Es heißt schließlich "Bring your OWN device".


 ALso in normalen Unternehmen ist nichts mit BYOD. Da wird dann die Hardware wegen der Homogenität vorgegeben.


> Das alles führt wohl dazu, dass man dem Kachelgeschubse insgesamt abwartend gegenüber steht was genau das Gegenteil von dem ist was Microsoft eigentlich erreichen wollte. Von den ganzen Fehlern, die Microsoft selbst gemacht hat einmal abgesehen.


Von daher führt das alles nicht dazu. 

MfG


----------



## metalstore (9. März 2013)

Ist Windows Blue Windows 9?
Ist es einfach nur ein Update von Windows 8?


----------



## Spone (10. März 2013)

windows blue wird sowas wie ein servicepack

was mich aber am meisten an windows 8 stört ist die mangelhafte zusammenarbeit mit windows phone 8 und der xbox
oberflächlich hat alles den selben look aber ansonsten naja

ich hoffe mit windows blue wird sich noch einiges in der hinsicht ändern da ich davon abgesehen mit den microsoft produkten sehr zufrieden bin
allerdings sehe ich es nicht ein für das spiele spiel/app die ich schon auf dem handy gekauft habe noch mal geld auszugeben für eine windows 8/tablet version


----------



## PanikGOW (10. März 2013)

Ich bin mit Win 7 Ultimate mehr als zufrieden. Läuft wie blöd. Ich hatte bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch kein Spiel oder eine Anwendung die nicht lief. Für mich gib es derzeit keinen Grund das BS schon wieder zu wechseln. Auch wen einige der Meinung sind, das es das Servicepack von Vista wäre. Wie gesagt, läuft. Fühlt sich nicht mehr so Dick und langsam an wie Vista.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. März 2013)

Wenn das mit den Kacheln so weiter geht, dann muss ich doch noch komplett auf Linux umsteigen  
Es ist einfach ein Unding, dass das neue Startmenü den kompletten Bildschirm einnimmt.... Damit kann man doch nicht arbeiten !
einfach alles ist einen Klick weiter weg und unpraktischer.... Ich muss in die Ecken gehen und dann auf Suchen Klicken ??? Programme Blind starten ist dann wohl nur noch über CMD oder was ?  

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich Etwas übersehen habe


----------



## metalstore (10. März 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich denke genau so



Ich glaub da seit ihr nicht alleine ^^
Ich zumindest wäre wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## ziko (11. März 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Kacheln so weiter geht, dann muss ich doch noch komplett auf Linux umsteigen
> Es ist einfach ein Unding, dass das neue Startmenü den kompletten Bildschirm einnimmt.... Damit kann man doch nicht arbeiten !
> einfach alles ist einen Klick weiter weg und unpraktischer.... Ich muss in die Ecken gehen und dann auf Suchen Klicken ??? Programme Blind starten ist dann wohl nur noch über CMD oder was ?
> 
> Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich Etwas übersehen habe


 


Absolut, stellt euch mal vor im Büro 8 Stunden lang den Müll auf den Touchscreen drücken.
Da fallen ja einem die Arme ab, am Abend.

Und der Chef ist schon hell begesitert von den zusätzliche, unnötigen, klicks um das Gleiche wie früher zu machen.

Mist hoch TAUSEND!


----------



## Jackjan (11. März 2013)

Sollen sie machen, ich bleibe bei Win7 64 Bit Ultimate und habe auch nicht vor umzeusteigen. Irgendwann kommt zwar der Punkt, bis man gezwungen wird, aber da habe ich noch Zeit.


----------



## antic (12. März 2013)

Die meisten die hier über W8 meckern haben es doch gar noch nie richtig benutzt.

Ich hab jetzt W8 seid release und hatte noch nie irgend ein Problem damit.
Es brauch ein paar Tage bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.

Eigentlich ist es ein schnelleres W7 wenn man den Startbildschirm mit den Kacheln
ignoriert.

Der Startknopf von W7 wird irgendwie völlig überbewertet. In W8 ist man doch viel schneller bei den
gewünschten funktionen.

Übrigens ist W9 wahrscheinlich nur das nächste Update nach W8 Blue.
MS bringt jedes Jahr ein grosses Update für Windows genau wie der angebissene Apfel.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Kacheln so weiter geht, dann muss ich doch noch komplett auf Linux umsteigen
> Es ist einfach ein Unding, dass das neue Startmenü den kompletten Bildschirm einnimmt.... Damit kann man doch nicht arbeiten !
> einfach alles ist einen Klick weiter weg und unpraktischer.... Ich muss in die Ecken gehen und dann auf Suchen Klicken ??? Programme Blind starten ist dann wohl nur noch über CMD oder was ?
> 
> Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich Etwas übersehen habe


 
Du kannst die Programme genauso wie in Win 7 "blind" starten. Windowstaste drücken und losschreiben. Einfacher gehts wohl kaum 
Dass alles "ein Klick" weiter weg ist kann ich nicht verstehen, ist doch gerade umgekehrt beim klassischten Startmenu so.


----------



## antic (12. März 2013)

Jo, die Bedienung ist schneller und einfacher als mit W7 und dem alten Startmenü.

Wie schon gesagt, muss sich selbst mal ein paar Wochen mit W8 beschäftigen.


----------



## belle (12. März 2013)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> wenn man die Geschichte von Windows betrachtet, waren gerade Versionen immer sch**... zählt einfach mal alle durch  Deshalb hoffe ich, dass Win9 wieder gut wird, so wie Win7, XP, 2k, 98se und nicht wie WinME, Win8, Vista..


 Win2k und WinXP erschienen aber nacheinander, also müsste ja eines von beiden ungerade sein und Win2k SP4 ist definitiv ein extrem stabiles BS. Meinst du vielleicht die Versionsnummern alà NT 5.0, 6.0, 6.1 usw?
Demnach müsste aber auch Vista gut sein (ist auch besser als dessen Ruf), da Win7 einen ähnlichen Kernel hat...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Windows 8 ist zu bunt, also diese Aussage einer Firma hätte ich auch gerne bestätigt ^^. War das ein Bestattungsunternehmen? Eine Malerei wars wohl nicht , die mögens ja bunt..
> In etlichen Firmen wir immer mehr über BYOD (Bring your own device: Tablets etc.) gesprochen und da ist gerade mit Windows 8 PC's / Tablets schon der eine oder andere Vorteil da.
> 
> Eine sinnvolle erklärung weshalb viele Firman nicht auf Win 8 umsteigen ist wohl, dass die meisten gerade daran sind von XP auf Win 7 zu migrieren oder die Migration gerade erst hinter sich haben. Der Aufwand ist riesig und die Kosten sind auch nicht zu vernachlässigen (nebst Volumenlizenzen etc.)




Kacheln sind aber nicht nur bunt sondern unübersichtlich in den Aero Style von Windows 7 ist alles in Listen und übersichtlich


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2013)

antic schrieb:


> Die meisten die hier über W8 meckern haben es doch gar noch nie richtig benutzt.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt W8 seid release und hatte noch nie irgend ein Problem damit.
> Es brauch ein paar Tage bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.
> ...




Denkst du ernsthaft das alle die über windows 8 meckern es nie benutzt haben dann Pech die meisten haben es getestet und dann wieder gedowngrandet die drüber meckern...


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (12. März 2013)

antic schrieb:


> Die meisten die hier über W8 meckern haben es doch gar noch nie richtig benutzt.


 
ich benutze win8 schon seit geraumer zeit auf meinem 2.pc und es ist noch weit schlechter als erwartet. man kann damit weder effizient arbeiten noch irgendwas spielen
die metro oberfläche ist ja vielleicht für tablets ganz nett aber nicht auf einem pc. solange microsoft nichts an den kacheln ändert werde ich auch nicht von Win7 auf irgendwas anderes umsteigen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. März 2013)

PanikGOW schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Win 7 Ultimate mehr als zufrieden. Läuft wie blöd. Ich hatte bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch kein Spiel oder eine Anwendung die nicht lief. Für mich gib es derzeit keinen Grund das BS schon wieder zu wechseln. Auch wen einige der Meinung sind, das es das Servicepack von Vista wäre. Wie gesagt, läuft. Fühlt sich nicht mehr so Dick und langsam an wie Vista.


 
Dann liste mal die Spiele auf die auf win 7 genauso liefen wie unter win vista
Win 8 ist erstaunlich Spiel kompatibler als Win 7.
Es hakt aber derzeit am Soundtreiber, nicht m$ schuld sondern creatives schuld. bei mirr zumindest.
kein Speichern der sound Einstellung möglich. Außer mit UAC an oder signierung aus.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2013)

joe-der-PCler1 schrieb:


> man kann damit weder effizient arbeiten noch irgendwas spielen


Also bei bestimmten Arbeiten, wo es notwändig ist viel Bildschirmfläche zu nutzen und 2-3 Monitore braucht, kann man bedingt zustimmen, schliesslich kann man ja immer noch auf dem Desktop arbeiten und braucht die Kacheln nicht aber bitte wo stören sie beim Spielen???

MfG


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (13. März 2013)

ja stimmt schon aber es ist einfach unpraktisch ohne startmenü und mit dem metro zeug einen pc zu bedienen


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2013)

Also ich arbeite mit zwei Monitoren und das Startmenü setzt bei mir fast Staub an, so wenig nutz ich das. 

MfG


----------

